# A St. Marys report



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

First I want to thank John and Frank for their help with one of the many problems we faced on this trip. John for helping get our boat out of the water after problems with the truck, and his brother Frank and son Joe (K & S auto?) for taking time out on a Labor day weekend (on his wifes birthday!) to help us fix it...rather cheaply I might add. God bless you and your families!

The report isn't great, we aborted early and got there late too. We only got one king, just 6 eyes, and several pike with one nice one about 35 inches. Most reported slow fishing and not a ton of fish being caught. Was the slowest I ever saw at the cleaning station too. One guy had a nice mess of perch though. His tip was "trap your own minnows for best results." Some pinks were in but not a lot caught from what we saw and we never tried for them. The salmon slam leader was 24.9 I believe when we last saw the board.
Hope you have better luck than we had everybody!!!

It is just good to be home and above ground!


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

You gave away my big Perch secret.:lol::lol::lol: That one Walleye you guys had probably had more meat than all my Perch. It was nice talking with you guys at the cleaning station. I hope next year holds better luck. You need to take a ride to the Garden for Salmon.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks for the report. Didn't know they still ran the salmon slam. Was a big thing when I first started going up there 20 years ago. Was held in bldg. right by powerhouse parking lot. Tons of salmon back then. How things change. Love it up there, but going to westside of lower this weekend.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Ralph, did you cancel your UP trip this year? We hammered the kings in St Ignace over the weekend. The biggest two were 26 and 23 pounds. lots in the 3 to 10 pound range.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> Ralph, did you cancel your UP trip this year? We hammered the kings in St Ignace over the weekend. The biggest two were 26 and 23 pounds. lots in the 3 to 10 pound range.


Unfortunately yes. I'm back to work and only have this weekend off for my only salmon trip. Buddy that was suppose to go can't. My brother is going to westside(Ludington) and asked if I wanted to go, so heading that way. Will have a week off Nov.19, is there any good steel action up there? Plan on getting with you for some through the ice. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Zorba said:


> You gave away my big Perch secret.:lol::lol::lol: That one Walleye you guys had probably had more meat than all my Perch. It was nice talking with you guys at the cleaning station. I hope next year holds better luck. You need to take a ride to the Garden for Salmon.


Well now, wish I knew you were a fellow MS.com member, always like to meet fellow members. We are used to coming in there with more than just one nice walleye every trip though. Tough weekend for sure but that perch haul you had was nothing to sneeze at! Sorry about letting the tip out of the bag  who knew you'd catch me! 
I turned away from salmon fishing to walleye up there afterI decided to change things up and scout out some eye water one year. Big pay-off it was, so much so that I keep coming up year after year. It isn't Lake Erie but the size of the fish are usually nice and all the by-catches are a bonus, plus the atmosphere is just great in a harbor city like that.


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

Ralph Smith said:


> Thanks for the report. Didn't know they still ran the salmon slam. Was a big thing when I first started going up there 20 years ago. Was held in bldg. right by powerhouse parking lot. Tons of salmon back then. How things change. Love it up there, but going to westside of lower this weekend.


Just got back from the U.P. and fishing by the powerhouse, onshore fishing, no boat. Didn't see anything caught and caught nothing myself. Oh well, that's how it usually works for me. Shoulda been here last week or next week.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Fished the power plant this morning with only one hit, which I missed. Saw a few atlantics and possibly one king. (still dark when I saw that fish) Did see 3-4 pinks though. Had 2 atlantics chase my baits in and missed at the wall. No one else caught anything, but the guy beside me had a very nice pike hit his spoon and continued to follow towards the wall.

Redneckman


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

Mr. Oldgrandman sorry to hear that you had mechanical problems. Wife & i return ed to Brimley yesterday. gonna be here for 3 or 4 wks. If you would tell me about your walleye catching. It has been a TUFF year so far. PM if you prefer. I will say this to all M-S members... never have caught so many small eyes! Lotsa throwbacks! The next several years should be outstanding! Will be fishing friday for sure. thanx bill


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

Anybody have a report for the rapids? Any fish spawning yet?

Good numbers?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Tis that time of year. It is mid September by this time next month most of them will be gone so grab your pole and go.


----------



## Svanmill1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Not many fish at the rapids yet. I fished there all afternoon. Give it a week or two.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Loads of them on the fish cam right now


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

Right...there a lots showing on the fish cam. 

Hopefully I can get into some atlantics this weekend.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I remember about 40 BC (before computers) I would get out of bed at 5 am grab my rod and reel and bait and go hunting for fishing spots. When you found a good spot you would not tell anyone not even your mother. Now it seems like all that you have to do is go to an internet site and you know where, when, how big, what to use, where to clean them, and even how to cook them. You can tell all of the computer guys too, I can go to a popular spot at 4 am and fish until 8 am and not see a soul. I will catch a couple of fish and descreetly leave the area. Two hours later 40 guys are there fishing. I hope that they enjoyed breakfast and coffee.


----------



## Svanmill1 (Sep 16, 2011)

My buddy and I fished the garden today instead of the rapids. We caught about 6 kings each and a couple of pinks. There were fish but not the numbers we were hoping for.


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

5 eyes fished for four hours today. two sub-legal eyes was all i could put in the boat. slow death was the program for today. fished the main channel, 3 to 6 mile. hope to try again tomorrow.bill


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

5eyes said:


> 5 eyes fished for four hours today. two sub-legal eyes was all i could put in the boat. slow death was the program for today. fished the main channel, 3 to 6 mile. hope to try again tomorrow.bill


Well, I PM-ed ya a while back...good to see a report from you. Guys PM me a lot and I respond but pretty much never get any reports back, private or posted. Kind of thoughtless but it doesn't stop me from helpin out if I can.
Did you try anything I mentioned or fish crawlers on a harness. Just curious.... PM or post if ya want. I won't be back there until next year. Good luck to y'all!


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

Oldgrandman....did not make it to the river today..honey-do list eh.. will be here till end of the month, so will report after i make it out. just crawlers was all i did. love this place tho. from Brimley, bill


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyways, just wanted to share.....Did pretty good up there this weekend, caught 12 in two days. Kings, pinks, and some rainbows/steelhead, it was a great time!


----------

